# Travel to UK from Spain.



## Lellyowl (Apr 2, 2015)

I want to share my recent experience fir those traveling to the UK from Spain.
Yesterday I was not allowed to board my Ryanair flight to the UK due to not having proof of payment or reference number for a Covud-19 Test for day 2 and 8.
I am a Live-In carer and a Test kit was mailed at my arrival destination where I would be isolating for 10 days. On my locator form I checked of "No" to not having a Covid Test booked, thinking that a home Test would be an acceptable explanation and as per instructions of my company. This is not acceptable as per UK rules and therefore the airline will not allow those without proof of payment to board.
This was not made clear about the UK Covid Test only that one had to show proof of having a PCR Test done in Spain 72 hours prior to boarding. (€150) There were several passengers in the same situation which made for a lot of confusion.
I later found by various Google sites that Labs had actually put ads. offering 2 Covid tests for £179!!
Just be warned to check every which way before boarding, it is not a nice experience to be rejected due to the UK Gov. Flip flops and rules not made clear. Maybe its my lack of knowledge!!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Lellyowl said:


> I want to share my recent experience fir those traveling to the UK from Spain.
> Yesterday I was not allowed to board my Ryanair flight to the UK due to not having proof of payment or reference number for a Covud-19 Test for day 2 and 8.
> I am a Live-In carer and a Test kit was mailed at my arrival destination where I would be isolating for 10 days. On my locator form I checked of "No" to not having a Covid Test booked, thinking that a home Test would be an acceptable explanation and as per instructions of my company. This is not acceptable as per UK rules and therefore the airline will not allow those without proof of payment to board.
> This was not made clear about the UK Covid Test only that one had to show proof of having a PCR Test done in Spain 72 hours prior to boarding. (€150) There were several passengers in the same situation which made for a lot of confusion.
> ...


That must be so frustrating after having tried to complete rules which as you point out are not as straightforward as the government pretends. The fact that you paid as well is a double blow. I really think officials need to be a bit more aware of the situation ( that blankets rules will not work ) and step up to the challenge with a bit more professionalism than act like quasi-military- police. Most people are trying to do their best to act responsibly and support their government but equally government representatives need to respect citizens and not treat them as criminals which is clearly what is happening.


----------



## Lellyowl (Apr 2, 2015)

kaipa said:


> That must be so frustrating after having tried to complete rules which as you point out are not as straightforward as the government pretends. The fact that you paid as well is a double blow. I really think officials need to be a bit more aware of the situation ( that blankets rules will not work ) and step up to the challenge with a bit more professionalism than act like quasi-military- police. Most people are trying to do their best to act responsibly and support their government but equally government representatives need to respect citizens and not treat them as criminals which is clearly what is happening.


Thank you for that. I felt like a complete idiot and the ground staff were not having any of my explainations!
Meanwhile, having no support from the company who employed me was further more frustrating plus the fact that it was The Easter Weekend! All around an eye opener for us to be more vigilant and advocate for ourselves and not take the Gov.UK websites for gospel!
I'm not a believer in conspiracy theories or companies taking advantage of these very unsettling times and try to be open minded but it has definitely left a bad taste in my mouth!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe read the instructions thoroughly, thousands manage to do it each week. Daughter arrived with no problems Thursday, home testing kit delivered the next morning.


----------



## Lellyowl (Apr 2, 2015)

Understood!


----------

